# Coyotes



## Dakota94 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I've been noticing for a few months that the stray cats around my neighborhood have been either laying really low, or are actually disappearing. For the first time in many months I saw the first stray cat on Sunday. It was a young orange tabby kitten. My friend who is always with me and I started discussing how it was strange that-that kitten was the first one that I've seen in a long, long time. We thought it was also strange that some of our favorite neighborhood cats haven't been seen and haven't come out to eat or anything in forever. Then it happened...That Sunday night my dad had just left to bring his friend back to his hotel room, my brother went to the gym, and my mother and little brothers were inside doing the rest of their late night routine. 

I decided that I needed to clean some trash out of my vehicle that my dad forgot to clean out after his trip the day before. So I walked outside, and right when I shut the door to go around to make sure I got it all picked up I saw him...I saw a very fat, and a very healthy coyote scavenging in my friends front yard and trying to figure out trash cans too. He was pretty large too...I actually thought he was a German Shepherd Dog pup at first glance, but when I thought about it...I was like no, did a double take and realized it was in deed a coyote. Plus I'm the only person in my neighborhood with a German Shepherd Dog.

My first response was to scare the crap out of him in the hopes of scarring him for life, and hopefully him not coming back into my part of town again. I chased him all the way down my road telling him to "get out of here", "get"...I so wasn't happy to see a decently sized coyote right in the middle of town, let alone in my neighbors front yard. I'm so happy that I didn't let my little dogs out to potty before going outside to clean my truck...I can only imagine what could of happened...Anyways, right after that encounter I drove to my friends house to take care of their dog and then I drove to another friends house down the road to tell them to watch their animals because I saw a coyote in the front yard, and then she told me that she too had one in her backyard and they had to let it out. I was like what the freak...

Then the next night nothing happened. I saw nothing. I heard nothing. Then on Tuesday I walked outside to check around my house before letting my dogs outside to potty (on leash of course) and I heard them...I heard about 4-5 coyotes yipping, yapping, barking, and howling. I asked my brother who was outside if I was hearing what I think I was hearing, and he definitely confirmed. We both agreed that they were close to or in my neighborhood at this point. 

They were in the distance, but their howling and such was close enough to send chills down my spine and make the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Now I'm definitely on edge about taking my dogs out to potty and it's a whole lot worse knowing that these coyotes are roaming around outside, and I'm about to be potty training my newest addition, a Border Collie puppy. I think I need more than just a shovel on stand by...I need a pellet gun or something...If you have any ideas of what to carry around outside, let me know...Also, keep in mind that I am in city limits. So yeah, I have coyotes living in my neighborhood...

Yay.:|


----------



## K9KOA (Aug 21, 2016)

Call animal control, they may be able to trap it and relocate it.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, growing up on a farm with a lot of coyotes, they are usually incredibly shy. I would run into them in the barn sometimes, and they would get the heck out of there. We kept our small dogs on leashes always though, because of them and eagles. I've never personally heard of one bothering a pet on a leash. Bring some pepper spray or a stick if you're worried about it though. I guess coyotes in the city might be less skittish around humans.

The other evening I was walking our GSD pup on a path through the park in the middle of the city. The path has reeds on either side where I was, and it was about dusk. I heard something in the reeds on one side of me, and suddenly I see a jackal running through them, then another one, and another...then I realized there were even more on the other side. Basically we were surrounded by a pack of jackals in a park in a major city. Definitely weird, but they didn't bother us.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They are everywhere. They are in the downtown Chicago area to give you an idea. I am surrounded by them. I got a 6 ft fence and was prepared to get coyote rollers if needed, but it's been ok. I am the nervous type with puppies and small dogs because of wildlife. When my youngest golden was a puppy a hawk/owl/eagle(not sure which because it was dark) tried swooping down to grab him and my older male GSD got there just in time. The wing span on the thing was huge. I will not walk a puppy in my area. I've had 2 dogs that had surgeries that required walking and I woukfnt do that either because coyotes can sense weakness. So if I did walk them I took along another one of mine that was more capable to defend the weaker dog. 


Our coyotes are on steroids!




I can always tell when they are near because my guys go into alert mode.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A lot of people in Baton Rouge are freaking out about coyotes moving in, and Lafayette too. They use the canefields to move around during the daylight undetected sometimes. When they burn the cane in the fall, it will probably flush them into the surrounding subdivisions. I have heard Louisiana hunters furious at them moving into areas where camps are too, as they come in and mess with a deer that was taken the second backs are turned.

I guess I'm surprised by the local uproar because I always lived with them --they're a fact of life in any big city out West. Living with wild life is just part of life there, especially in the foothills of any city (coyotes, bears, mountain lions all live in close proximity to human suburbs...and visit). I understand that it's a new thing for many in Louisiana cities though. 

Animal Control usually won't deal with them. Trapping doesn't work -- they're clever beyond belief. Moreover, even if you trap one pack, another just views it as an opportunity to move in, and there is _always _another pack because of the way they breed. Those litters grow up fast. The fact that you hear them howling means they are likely already communicating with others about their territory.

You did the right thing by scaring it. Hazing them to make them afraid of humans is good for them, and good for us.

How do you live with them? Good, tall fencing with coyote rollers (or homemade equivalent with pvc) on top is a good start. Don't put the trash out until the early morning of trash day to avoid having it spread all over the street. Never let cats or solo dogs out after dark unattended (or even at dusk/dawn). Carry a big stick on your walks. Having a loud noise maker (like an air horn) to scare them also works. Have multiple large dogs pee all around your property perimeter -- not just one, but definitely multiple (have a friend bring a dog over if you've only got one big one). Don't potty your little dogs out front -- they can smell that it's a little dog! You want to create the impression of a pack of big dogs at your home because coyotes cowards. They snatch little dogs, or pack-attack a solo bigger one, but they actively avoid several dogs bigger than they are. 

Also, if you don't vaccinate, this may cause you to reconsider. They carry all sorts of disease (parvo, lepto, etc.). When they are peeing and pooping in your yard, or in your neighbors' yards, they could be spreading whatever they've got.

It's a hard transition for some, I think, because people often don't have tall fencing, or are used to keeping cats and dogs outside, and don't think twice about what they do with trash. They're here, and they're not going anywhere. They're very adaptive.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am glad that the coyotes take care of the stray cats in our rural area. I love their songs and don't mind them at all. Deja is in heat and I see their scat markings on our property's trails ever since.
Once we saw a youngster play with a fleece-braided dog toy on the lawn; throwing it up in the air, pouncing and peeing on it.
They are everywhere; rural, urban and suburban. We have created the perfect environment for them with plenty of food in the form of small pets etc. I don't know if they raid garbage cans. I love the fact how smart these survivors are. The more they are killed the more they reproduce.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I have always lived with them in my backyards too... here in Tahoe, in Colorado, and in Washington. I love the yipping and yapping. I love that wild eecking into my life in those corners. Never had an issue with a coyote or a bear. I worry just about 0 with my two shepherds. Black bears don't bother me either. I worry about ticks when we train at lower elevation... those things can kill you!. Llombardo... looks like a coy wolf. Which, by the way is a very interesting Nature show on the eastern coyote/wolf hybrids that live well in big cities.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

They're all over Tahoe and my city in the Bay. I love them but wouldn't want my pup to chase one into a pack. They actually lure dogs that way so be careful. My neighbor in Tahoe had a gsd/coyote mix; best dog I ever met.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> *I am glad that the coyotes take care of the stray cats in our rural area.* I love their songs and don't mind them at all. Deja is in heat and I see their scat markings on our property's trails ever since.
> Once we saw a youngster play with a fleece-braided dog toy on the lawn; throwing it up in the air, pouncing and peeing on it.
> They are everywhere; rural, urban and suburban. We have created the perfect environment for them with plenty of food in the form of small pets etc. I don't know if they raid garbage cans. I love the fact how smart these survivors are. The more they are killed the more they reproduce.


How do you know they are stray and not somebody's loved pet, lost or not? Or a pet that has been abandoned and needs help?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

ausdland said:


> They're all over Tahoe and my city in the Bay. I love them but wouldn't want my pup to chase one into a pack. They actually lure dogs that way so be careful. My neighbor in Tahoe had a gsd/coyote mix; best dog I ever met.


This. My boyfriend's family had issues with this while living in Kamloops, BC. They would take their dogs to off leash dog parks along the mountains with a dog walking group and more often than not a dog would be lured away with the excitement of chasing a single coyote only to end up mauled by a pack further away. A few dogs were seriously injured like that, and eventually everyone started putting leashes on the dogs without perfect recall (so most of them).

Living by a river, seeing coyotes is perfectly normal. I'm not one to let cats outside because of this exact reason, but I certainly wouldn't let a dog outside without supervision either. They're crazy smart. Shy when by themselves, but little devils when they know they have strength in numbers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How do you know they are stray and not somebody's loved pet, lost or not? Or a pet that has been abandoned and needs help?


I agree. It's not the cats fault that humans failed them miserably. No cat deserves to be killed by a coyote. I feel very strongly about this because my cat got out and I believe this happened to her, breaks my heart every time I think about it. Sometimes I try to think that maybe someone took her in, but she was a feral kitty I took off the streets many years ago. I would cry tears of joy if I would see her again. I would never wish for a cat to be dinner for any animal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How do you know they are stray and not somebody's loved pet, lost or not? Or a pet that has been abandoned and needs help?


I am not the typical animal rescuer that needs to rescue any cat that comes onto my property. It is the responsibility of the cats' owners. We live rural and I hate the cats that roam here. They kill too many birds or other animals that should live here. And they sh*t around the house and the dogs like to eat it.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

I have seen coyotes everywhere in southern california. I have also seen many ugly signs of them - dead cats, explosions of fur on my lawn/at the park.

I saw one in the middle of a city once - it was as large as the GSD I had at the time! I thought it was a stray dog so I was watching it (at night) to see if it was going home or not (the area I was living in had a lot of loose dogs). It ran in front of a car so I was able to see it in the headlights. BIG coyote!

In Griffith park they are in packs for at least part of the year. I had one coyote try to play with my dog in a field. I leashed my dog, who wanted to kill it/chase it. I chased it with him out of the field we were in to try and haze it (there were kids everywhere) and sure enough, there were three more waiting in the grove of trees it fled back to.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I am not the typical animal rescuer that needs to rescue any cat that comes onto my property. It is the responsibility of the cats' owners. We live rural and I hate the cats that roam here. They kill too many birds or other animals that should live here. And they sh*t around the house and the dogs like to eat it.


One can only hope that if one of your dogs ever stray, or gets stolen and dumped elsewhere, that the next guy will think differently.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I am not the typical animal rescuer that needs to rescue any cat that comes onto my property. It is the responsibility of the cats' owners. We live rural and I hate the cats that roam here. They kill too many birds or other animals that should live here. And they sh*t around the house and the dogs like to eat it.


Animal control will do nothing about them either, its up to the land owner to resolve the issue unless coyotes get them first. Most cats around here are dumped by fools who think kitty can just provide for themselves, but many can't.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> One can only hope that if one of your dogs ever stray, or gets stolen and dumped elsewhere, that the next guy will think differently.


Dogs are a total different story. If one gets on the property and I don't know whose it is, I will try to catch it and bring it to the shelter. But most are being scared away by my dogs' barking.
We used to have a big problem with feral cats around here so I don't mind.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Dogs are a total different story. If one gets on the property and I don't know whose it is, I will try to catch it and bring it to the shelter. But most are being scared away by my dogs' barking.
> We used to have a big problem with feral cats around here so I don't mind.


I have done a lot of TNR work for decades. Most feral cats aren't feral. The country is a popular dumping ground for pet cats and dogs. Not sure why you would try to catch a lost or abandoned dog and take it to a shelter but let a lost or abandoned cat to the coyotes. Pets are pets, and people who have cats want their lost, loved pet back too, else there are people willing to adopt these cats just like there are people willing to adopt dogs. The story is not different for a dog, a loved pet is a loved pet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I have done a lot of TNR work for decades. Most feral cats aren't feral. The country is a popular dumping ground for pet cats and dogs. Not sure why you would try to catch a lost or abandoned dog and take it to a shelter but let a lost or abandoned cat to the coyotes. Pets are pets, and people who have cats want their lost, loved pet back too, else there are people willing to adopt these cats just like there are people willing to adopt dogs. The story is not different for a dog, a loved pet is a loved pet.


That is a dedicated job to have. I applaud you. All my cats are cats I picked up outside that some human discarded like trash. I said no more cats after the three I have, but if one showed up at my door, all bets are off, especially where I live. The last cat I took in had he ear clipped and was spayed when I brought her in. I watched her outside for a little bit and it was obvious she wasn't street smart, so I grabbed her. She is a great cat, minds her business, likes the dogs and will cuddle.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

llombardo said:


> That is a dedicated job to have. I applaud you. All my cats are cats I picked up outside that some human discarded like trash. I said no more cats after the three I have, but if one showed up at my door, all bets are off, especially where I live. The last cat I took in had he ear clipped and was spayed when I brought her in. I watched her outside for a little bit and it was obvious she wasn't street smart, so I grabbed her. She is a great cat, minds her business, likes the dogs and will cuddle.



Thank you! A lot of people pitch in to help locally. HCMT will come and get any trapped cats, speuter them and give them rabies shots and any vet care for free. The friendlies they rehome, and the shyer cats are returned. TNR is very effective, they are almost non existent now where I live. It actually has been at 2-3 years since I have seen a stray cat. The new problem is the skunk infestation that replaced the cats.


----------



## Dakota94 (Sep 23, 2014)

telavivgsd said:


> If it makes you feel any better, growing up on a farm with a lot of coyotes, they are usually incredibly shy. I would run into them in the barn sometimes, and they would get the heck out of there. We kept our small dogs on leashes always though, because of them and eagles. I've never personally heard of one bothering a pet on a leash. Bring some pepper spray or a stick if you're worried about it though. I guess coyotes in the city might be less skittish around humans.
> 
> The other evening I was walking our GSD pup on a path through the park in the middle of the city. The path has reeds on either side where I was, and it was about dusk. I heard something in the reeds on one side of me, and suddenly I see a jackal running through them, then another one, and another...then I realized there were even more on the other side. Basically we were surrounded by a pack of jackals in a park in a major city. Definitely weird, but they didn't bother us.


I definitely know that they are usually shy and such. I have worked and trained with some before, and I am also from Texas. I have 65-70 acrs of land that I'm trying to build on. Coyotes out in Texas are very common to come upon. Aha. 

I'm not sure how I'd react to coming upon a pack of coyotes or jackals.



Magwart said:


> A lot of people in Baton Rouge are freaking out about coyotes moving in, and Lafayette too. They use the canefields to move around during the daylight undetected sometimes. When they burn the cane in the fall, it will probably flush them into the surrounding subdivisions. I have heard Louisiana hunters furious at them moving into areas where camps are too, as they come in and mess with a deer that was taken the second backs are turned.
> 
> I guess I'm surprised by the local uproar because I always lived with them --they're a fact of life in any big city out West. Living with wild life is just part of life there, especially in the foothills of any city (coyotes, bears, mountain lions all live in close proximity to human suburbs...and visit). I understand that it's a new thing for many in Louisiana cities though.
> 
> ...


I actually live in Lafayette, Louisiana. When I first spotted the coyote I had a feeling it was because of the flooding and such. Coyotes are wicked smart. When I was training and working with some we had to make special cages and always make sure we had a set of eyes on the enclosure at all times. They can figure just about anything out. You're also correct. Animal Control is not going to do a dang thing, but Wildlife and Fisheries might. 

However I have a feeling they'd put them down instead of relocating them. I need to rebuild my fence higher and need to do the coyote rollers...Since I only have medium sized dogs...I guess it's time for me to buy more dogs. XD I've actually been looking into Dogo Argentino's. They are a favorite breed of mine that I'd love to one day own. I always vaccinate my animals yearly. Yes, they are very adaptive.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dakota94 said:


> I definitely know that they are usually shy and such. I have worked and trained with some before, and I am also from Texas. I have 65-70 acrs of land that I'm trying to build on. Coyotes out in Texas are very common to come upon. Aha.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'd react to coming upon a pack of coyotes or jackals.
> 
> ...


Relocating can be a death sentence in its own right. Unless there is an unoccupied area to relocate the coyote to, it will most likely be met with hostility by the resident(s) and either killed or driven off to become someone else's problem.


----------



## Dakota94 (Sep 23, 2014)

That is probably very true...I just hate the thought of an animal dying, but at the same time he/she has got to go.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

llombardo said:


> That is a dedicated job to have. I applaud you. All my cats are cats I picked up outside that some human discarded like trash. I said no more cats after the three I have, but if one showed up at my door, all bets are off, especially where I live. The last cat I took in had he ear clipped and was spayed when I brought her in. I watched her outside for a little bit and it was obvious she wasn't street smart, so I grabbed her. She is a great cat, minds her business, likes the dogs and will cuddle.


How do you get your dogs to relax around the cats?? They must be more than 1 year old? I have to divide my house to keep my pup from harassing my 16 year old cat. Argh, it's tiring..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ausdland said:


> How do you get your dogs to relax around the cats?? They must be more than 1 year old? I have to divide my house to keep my pup from harassing my 16 year old cat. Argh, it's tiring..


I think it's more up to the cats. The cat in the picture does not react to the dogs, no hissing and she doesn't run. The cats are kept upstsirs here, but can come down whenever they want. Robyn is great with them no matter what, Midnite will bark at them but is fine with them supervised. Apollo is the surprising one, he is a dog that would most likely fight with another dog but I've been watching him the last week and he actually gentle with the cats, they come down the stairs and he nudges them with his nose and they rub against him--very surprising, but I'm happy with that. He is actually very gentle with little creatures--he is the best when it comes to the toads I'm infested with. He smells them and walks away.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You guys do know death by coyote is minuscule and that death other dog is much more likely right? Or death by car, poison, electrocution... almost name your trauma, tick borne diseases (yes, I have a big fear of ticks). Yes, it happens but we just don't get media coverage when it is the other causes. Coyote gets a dog and the papers always run the big bad wild animal story. If you need to be fearful at least try to place the fear where it is honest fear.

There is a huge body of literature on the misperception of risk. We regularly fear things that are low risk and happily walk into situations that are much higher risk. Interesting literature out there.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DutchKarin said:


> You guys do know death by coyote is minuscule and that death other dog is much more likely right? Or death by car, poison, electrocution... almost name your trauma, tick borne diseases (yes, I have a big fear of ticks). Yes, it happens but we just don't get media coverage when it is the other causes. Coyote gets a dog and the papers always run the big bad wild animal story. If you need to be fearful at least try to place the fear where it is honest fear.
> 
> There is a huge body of literature on the misperception of risk. We regularly fear things that are low risk and happily walk into situations that are much higher risk. Interesting literature out there.


Not here. The rate is extremely high. Several towns have issued warnings about small dogs and cats. There are more then a few a week here and that is only what we hear about. The hot dog dog down the street got out last month, he came back the next day barely alive--Coyotes got him, but he was able to get away. A couple months ago coyotes were out in broad daylight eating a dear--it was seen by many kids because of wherd it was at. 

The risk of a coyote getting a dog or cat is way higher then them getting let's say hit by a car. These Coyotes take these dogs with the owners right there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is every cat and dog owner's responsibility to keep their pets safe. If they get hit by a car, do we blame the car? I guess mostly not, because cars are a given but so are coyotes. They are our native predators and I love them for it. Coyotes are not the problem; the ever growing human population is.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Found this about Illinois. There are rumors that become lore...

Food

Coyotes took over the role of largest predator in Illinois after wolves and mountain lions were extirpated (removed) from the state during the 1860s. Coyotes hunt mice and voles, rabbits, deer fawns, and other prey, but they supplement their diet with insects, plants, and fruits and berries when these items are seasonally available. Besides being good hunters, coyotes are opportunistic feeders and will occasionally eat carrion, garbage, and dog and cat food. Coyotes may also kill livestock and poultry. However, there are many feral dogs in Illinois, and often the coyote is blamed for livestock depredation actually done by feral dogs. It is also commonly thought that urban coyotes frequently prey upon cats and small dogs. A recent study of coyotes in Cook County found that small rodents were the primary food source for urban coyotes. Cat remains were found in less than two percent of the coyote scats studied.
http://web.extension.illinois.edu/wildlife/directory_show.cfm?species=coyote


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DutchKarin said:


> Found this about Illinois. There are rumors that become lore...
> 
> Food
> 
> ...


Illinois is very big and Cook County is only one of many counties. The county I live in has a lot more coyotes

This is from my county..

Coyotes: 
Coyotes have been prevalent in the news recently. Cats and small dogs should not be left outside unattended. Coyotes view these animals as a food source. If you see a coyote that is actively acting aggressively towards a human (charging or trying to bite) call Animal Care and Control, if you reside in unincorporated Areas; or call your local police department if you live within the city limits.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I see and/or hear coyotes almost daily. They are everywhere and they seem to like Yorkies for dinner, along with cats.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> It is every cat and dog owner's responsibility to keep their pets safe. If they get hit by a car, do we blame the car? I guess mostly not, because cars are a given but so are coyotes. They are our native predators and I love them for it. Coyotes are not the problem; the ever growing human population is.


No one ever said they were a problem. I don't mind them at all and live with them peacefully, but if I see a small dog or a cat I don't let it go, because I know what is going to happen.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is an older video but you can see how fast they come out of nowhere


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> This is an older video but you can see how fast they come out of nowhere
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/TQbXSl1ReuQ


Trixxies owners are nowhere to be seen, or were they filming? The off leash and unsupervised Rottie had to save the day. It is truly amazing how determined the wild animals are. They don't hesitate.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Trixxies owners are nowhere to be seen, or were they filming? The off leash and unsupervised Rottie had to save the day. It is truly amazing how determined the wild animals are. They don't hesitate.


They are scavengers and opportunists. If they are hungry they don't think, they just go for it. Who knows when they will get their next meal.

I believe this video coverage was from a video camera set up outside on the neighbors garage or something. They probably were looking through it and see this.


----------



## Dakota94 (Sep 23, 2014)

llombardo said:


> This is an older video but you can see how fast they come out of nowhere
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/TQbXSl1ReuQ



My Corgi mix is about to never going outside off leash again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I know a lady down the road had a coyote trying to get her chickens in the middle of the afternoon and her German Shepherd chased it. Around and around the tree they went and finally the GSD chased it into the woods(we have alot of woods here)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Coyotes do not cause me any concern, but the boom in our areas wolf population has. Off leash time while hiking/camping had been very limited, 10 years ago I wouldnt have given it a second thought. You only ever catch glimpses, have yet to see one clearly out the open, but they're there and our dogs usually know it too. They also leave their hairy poop calling cards everywhere, some sections of trails or campsites look like very "unkept" yards, smokey bear needs a pooper scooper!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dakota94 said:


> My Corgi mix is about to never going outside off leash again.


What a cool looking dog! My neighbor has an all black mix that looks similar, she's a character.


----------



## Dakota94 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nigel said:


> What a cool looking dog! My neighbor has an all black mix that looks similar, she's a character.


Thanks! He is little and packed full of attitude. He is a great little guy and I love him to death!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Coyotes do not cause me any concern, but the boom in our areas wolf population has. Off leash time while hiking/camping had been very limited, 10 years ago I wouldnt have given it a second thought. You only ever catch glimpses, have yet to see one clearly out the open, but they're there and our dogs usually know it too. They also leave their hairy poop calling cards everywhere, some sections of trails or campsites look like very "unkept" yards, smokey bear needs a pooper scooper!


That's the beauty of the pacific NW. Who cares about hairy poop? You could move to the San Francisco Bay Area, to name one urban area, where you probably don't find hairy poop, just big piles of Pedigree poop and city garbage. Give me the wild sights, sounds and smells of the rural PNW. I am happy that wolves are back and will gladly adjust if needed. Plenty of space to play safely with the dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> That's the beauty of the pacific NW. Who cares about hairy poop? You could move to the San Francisco Bay Area, to name one urban area, where you probably don't find hairy poop, just big piles of Pedigree poop and city garbage. Give me the wild sights, sounds and smells of the rural PNW. I am happy that wolves are back and will gladly adjust if needed. Plenty of space to play safely with the dogs.


I'm glad they've returned as well, but there are a lot of haters out there too. No thanks on moving to Cali, visiting was enough for me, I prefer moose, elk, caribou, wolf and grizzly bear poop to the pedigree kind. We camp and hike in areas where few people go, it's pretty remote and its not been a huge adjustment, mostly just common sense and awareness.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> This is an older video but you can see how fast they come out of nowhere
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/TQbXSl1ReuQ


Man that came did come out of nowhere??? And excellent example of ...* "call for backup!!"*

My "little dog" was my "Boxer" Struddell at 65 lbs and at my high point ... she had a Gunther "American Band Dawg and Rocky OS WL GSD and me watching her back! Never had a stray dog "issue" when we walked in a pack!

Overwhelming "show of force" seems to keep crap from happening no way would ever have a "little dog" as a lone dog?? 

I have to say though that am quite surprised that "apparently" Coyotes are "everywhere???" 

In "Reno" a few years ago a owner lost three pugs!! They had been hopping over a 6 fence foot and snacking on the guys pugs!! Had he had at least one "real dog" in that back yard ... I doubt that would have happened! 

"Coyote "rollers" would have stopped it also! And apparently those "CR's" are how you stop "Alligators in Fla" also??? Saw that one on the news ... apparently "Alligators" have no issue with six foot fences??? Who knew???


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Man that came did come out of nowhere??? And excellent example of ...* "call for backup!!"*
> 
> My "little dog" was my "Boxer" Struddell at 65 lbs and at my high point ... she had a Gunther "American Band Dawg and Rocky OS WL GSD and me watching her back! Never had a stray dog "issue" when we walked in a pack!
> 
> ...


Alligators going over a 6 ft fence would be something to see. I can't even envision that one.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Alligators going over a 6 ft fence would be something to see. I can't even envision that one.







The gator is 8 ft. So that means the fence in this video would be around 6 feet. Barbed wire at the top too.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> https://youtu.be/WDL8nLrO90c
> 
> The gator is 8 ft. So that means the fence in this video would be around 6 feet. Barbed wire at the top too.


Yep that's the clip I saw. We had a "Boxer" owner that said "Alligator Fencing" I saw that clip and I was stunned! Coyote Rollers, will stop Gators, also maybe they should change the name of the product to "Predator Rollers??"


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

About 100 feet from my house in the woods, where Remi goes to do his fertilization, I found the guts of a skunk and partially eaten head. Nothing else was left, just a little fur, half a head and guts. I did not smell anything (guess the skunk didn't have a chance to spray), but when I moved it to bury I got the scent. The blood looked fresh, bright red. My wife told me this morning she heard a strange animal noise at 6 AM and Remi got very interested. But she couldn't figure out what it was or where it came from. At 6:45 she took him out and he went to the usual spot but was lingering around a stump...turns out that is where the kill was. I took a few photos, but they are too graphic (I can't believe I'm even saying this) to post....I'm betting it was a coyote. Nothing else around here that could do that fast enough for the skunk not to spray. 

I have never seen a coyote on my property, but I know they are here. Too many cats, bunnies, turkeys for them to eat. I wish I had seen it take place.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a golf course next door to me, and there are coyotes there. I'm pretty sure they travel through the field behind my house. I've also seen a bobcat! I live in a regular neighborhood, so that's kinda scary.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> About 100 feet from my house in the woods, where Remi goes to do his fertilization, I found the guts of a skunk and partially eaten head. Nothing else was left, just a little fur, half a head and guts. I did not smell anything (guess the skunk didn't have a chance to spray), but when I moved it to bury I got the scent. The blood looked fresh, bright red. My wife told me this morning she heard a strange animal noise at 6 AM and Remi got very interested. But she couldn't figure out what it was or where it came from. At 6:45 she took him out and he went to the usual spot but was lingering around a stump...turns out that is where the kill was. I took a few photos, but they are too graphic (I can't believe I'm even saying this) to post....I'm betting it was a coyote. Nothing else around here that could do that fast enough for the skunk not to spray.
> 
> I have never seen a coyote on my property, but I know they are here. Too many cats, bunnies, turkeys for them to eat. I wish I had seen it take place.


Owls are known to prey on skunks.There's not many predators that will mess with them for obvious reasons


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

dogma13 said:


> Owls are known to prey on skunks.There's not many predators that will mess with them for obvious reasons


The way the skull was split in 2, I think it is more likely a powerful jaws of a coyote.


----------

